# US Army Signal Corps crash .. Unknown



## GrizBArizona (Jul 27, 2022)

I bought this original photo over 10 years ago. Never have been able to ID it.

US Army Signal Corps photo (no info on back). circa 1918, give or take?

I think those are all US doughboys except the guy in front (looking at his cell phone?). Might be light blue uniform, French officer?

The #14295 does not appear to apply to any US Army serial.

There is a roundel on the wing. Looks French to me. Outside-in it is <Dark circle-White-Unknown>. Looks more French than AEF.

Friend of mine Walt W. thought maybe it was a Salmson 2A2 (or 2-seat trainer 2D2). He wrote:
Based on the rib layout, surface shapes, structure and bellcranks of the tail structure. The flat strap type rudder to horiz stab links instead of wires and the rounded hoop leading edge rudder instead of a fin are somewhat distinctive. The lack of a separate horizontal fin and elevator is also a telltale, the Salmson used full flying surfaces. 

Why did USA Signal Corps take a pic? They have a pilot on board?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

Guy left bottum corner french and has just made a picture and is now rolling to the next frame of the film.


----------



## GrizBArizona (Jul 27, 2022)

Maybe.. I just have the one photo.
It is still smoking.,
French officer, big pockets, doesnt seem too concerned.

I had originally thought this was a CONUS photo. Looks like Ohio. 
French officer, light blues? and cap? put that to rest.

Roundel, big outside circle. 

I do not know enough.....


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 27, 2022)

GrizBArizona said:


> Why did USA Signal Corps take a pic? They have a pilot on board?


Yes, they did. The Aviation Section, Signal Corps (ASSC) was the the aerial warfare service of the United States (in other words the U.S. Air Force) during WWI.


----------

